# the only way I now know



## itsmytime (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I've not really been much of a contributor to this site but have read so many of your posts during some of my lowest moments in this fertility journey. Its been 2 years of trying (naturally, IVF, miscarriages) and still no luck. I know LOTS of women start writing blogs about this journey and I'm not unique but I to have found myself writing about my journey. My only problem is I don't really want to share it in such detail with all my friends and family so I've posted it on a blog webpage. I don't know what I hope to achieve by putting my story out there as I know there are so many worse ones than mine- but I guess I feel it helps to tell people. So if you have some time and feel like a read- the first part of my story is there for a read. I hope the rest of my posts will be shorter but it was very therapeutic to put my story into words.

You ladies really are sometimes all that gets me through when things don't look or feel very hopeful so thank you!

blog address is: 
http://loststork.blog.co.uk


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, infertility is the hardest thing I've ever dealt with in my life and even now after almost 18 yrs since my first tx it's something that I still think of every day. I wish you all the luck in your journey and hope you're as blessed as I am. Xxxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm sending loads of tight hugs and wiping away your tears as I feel them for you.  Its not over, we were told we would never have our own biological children.....live now too, try to enjoy the time in between your journey to parenthood, I am so sorry for your disappointment, but I say again it is not over xxxxxxxx


----------



## ELW7 (Feb 16, 2012)

So sorry for your devastating loss!  This journey is such a cruel one.  On each step of this journey I am finding the highs bring so many more tears of joy but the fall is so much greater each time. Wishing you lots of love and luck as you continue and I hope the next stage of your blog brings happy news for you both, Emma xxx


----------

